
What Facebook, Google Employees Really Think About Tech-Shuttle 'Hubs' - LoopyLuke
http://sfist.com/2016/07/06/heres_what_employees_of_google_appl.php
======
DerekL
> Responses From the Googleplex: . . . Many people will be incentivized to
> move out of SF unless there are several hubs close [to] the current stops.

Oh no, don't move out of the City! Anything but that!

One of the chief causes of this mess is Mountain View and other cities
allowing gobs of office space but hardly any additional housing.

------
DerekL
I rolled my eyes at the folks who can't walk more than five minute to their
shuttle stop. But then, after I moved to the South Bay I was only 1.6 miles
from my work, and during a whole year, I didn't walk it once.

